# Which lathe?



## ericd (Jun 4, 2011)

Help me decide. I want to turn pens an small ties like tool handles and small boxes. I am debating between cheap HF lathe and the Jet 1014vs or the Turncrafter 12x18 vs lathe. I am leaning toward the Jet 1014vs. I can afford the Jet. Space is limited and I am in a rental, so a move is certain. 

Any  comments or suggestions? 

Thank you
Eric


----------



## Dudley Young (Jun 4, 2011)

1014VS.


----------



## KenV (Jun 4, 2011)

Got one of those  -- the  only ones I have seen better are the Delta 12 1/2 inch model and the Jet 1220 VS--   

I think there is a Rikon model of similar size that I would rate about the same.  

Great Warrenty on Jet and it has only one weakness that is inherent with all those using that kind of DC motor -- torque drops off very quickly at low speeds and for low motor speeds, need to make sure it is on the largest pulley.


----------



## wizard (Jun 4, 2011)

+1 on 1014VS


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 4, 2011)

If you have the space and the extra $$$  I would suggest the Jet 1220 and variable speed. You get a 2" diameter increase and a 6 inch increase between centers for spindle turning which will come in hande whan making those tool handles.  And, it has indexing capability if I remember correctly. 





KenV said:


> .... and the Jet 1220 VS--


 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## OOPS (Jun 4, 2011)

I own the HF and have had absolutely no problems with it.  I bought the extended warranty, just in case, but haven't had any need.  With the $$ I saved on the lathe, I was able to buy other things.  You will soon learn that there is no end to the number of things you "need" to make pens.  There are plenty of people here who think that the only good lathes are the big, expensive ones.  I disagree, and have made dozens of pens (so far) to prove them wrong.


----------



## wizical (Jun 4, 2011)

The question you have to ask yourself is are you going to just turn pens or are you going to eventually turn bigger items?  If you want to turn bowls or plates, this lathe has it limitations!  Im not saying it is a bad lathe, you just have to ask what you want to turn.  Good luck with everything!


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jun 4, 2011)

For your money, you cannot beat a General International 25-114.  Not to be confused with HF or Grizzly.  
14" Swing, 17" between centers, Forward and reverse. Variable speed.
All for under $700.  I got mine at my local Woodcraft, ( does driving 2 hours still count as Local?) 
For all the features, you cannot beat the price.


----------



## ericd (Jun 4, 2011)

I seem to have a mental limit of $500, so 1220 vs is too much.  The 1220 is under $500 though. I think the 1220 could do anything I asked of it and then some. The 1014 could potentially be limiting (though more than adequate for pens).

So, how big a PITA are belt changes?


----------



## ericd (Jun 4, 2011)

*1220?*

Double post


----------



## RMckin5324 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a Jet 12-20vs and I love it. It does a great job,m its true and turns great.


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Jun 4, 2011)

I have the 1220 the vs would be a nice convenience, I can change speeds in less than a minute so don't see why the vs is necessary


----------



## Lenny (Jun 4, 2011)

What Ken said!

My list ... 1st choice-Delta 46-460 
2nd choice Jet 1220vs 
3rd choice Jet 1014 or Rikon 

Sold my Jet 1014 and got the Delta .... Love it!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 4, 2011)

What ever you do, avoid Shop Fox like the Plague!!!!Worst warranty in the world.


----------



## DSurette (Jun 4, 2011)

Occasionally Woodcraft will put the Delta 46-460 on sale for about $400.  That's when I got mine and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Hess (Jun 4, 2011)

I have 2 1220 jets one VS which has less than 2 hrs on it  I found I use the one without VS more the VS one just sits there would sell it but shipping would be nuts


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 4, 2011)

Belt change is a snap, love my jet 1220VS, got it on amazon.com plus shipping for $520.00       It has been a great large for me, but then if I want to turn bigger stuff if I just go to its_virgil's house and play!


----------



## termitepenman (Jun 5, 2011)

I have both the HF 8 X10 and the Jet 1014 VS.  The HF is a good little lathe if your trying to decide if you want to get into turning and it weighs under 40 lbs and is easy to store.  I've turned some really nice pens, tool handles, and lidded boxes on it.  If your leaning towards purchasing the Jet go for it.  The Jet is a great little lathe.

Dennis
Sacramento, CA


----------



## AlanZ (Jun 5, 2011)

DSurette said:


> Occasionally Woodcraft will put the Delta 46-460 on sale for about $400. That's when I got mine and I couldn't be happier.


 
I don't recall Woodcraft having a sale of the 46-460 (1hp variable speed, $599) for anything near $400.  

I do recall them selling the 46-455  (3/4hp 5 speed  $499) at a reduced price.

Did you actualy get the variable speed model for $400?


----------



## Paladin (Jun 5, 2011)

*I was thinking the same thing...*



AlanZ said:


> DSurette said:
> 
> 
> > Occasionally Woodcraft will put the Delta 46-460 on sale for about $400. That's when I got mine and I couldn't be happier.
> ...



I bought the 46-460 from my neighborhood Woodcraft during their annual 10% off sale last year. $599 minus 10% plus tax of 5.2% and I was nowhere near $400. I sold that lathe when I was poor, now I am not poor any more and bought another one last week. Paid $576 shipped. I love this lathe.


----------



## stolicky (Jun 5, 2011)

Of your three listed options the Jet is clearly the best option in my opinion.  It has the quality and customer service behind it.  However, if you could save a little, the Delta 46-460 is literally twice the lathe.  I sold my Jet 1014i and replaced it with the Delta.  The larger swing, mass, reverse,  and increased bed length is worth it.
Good luck.


----------



## DSurette (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry about the mistake.  It's $100 more than the price I quoted.  Good thing I'm not in retail sales.


----------



## AlanZ (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the update on the price.  Don't want anyone holding out for a price that won't come.

My wife uses a 46-460 and is very pleased with it. 

I turn on a Nova DVR XP, and I have a Jet 1014vsi that I picked up on Craigslist recently that I'm pretty much dedicating for drilling.


----------



## ren-lathe (Jun 5, 2011)

Just Remember the old adage "you get what you pay for" is true. There  are reasons the HF lathe is a inexpensive as it is. While fit &  finish may mot seem like much it can have a large impact on accuracy.  The thinner the casting the lighter the lathe and the more "shake" you  get. Also you may think at this time you are only going to turn small  things, most turners eventually try their hand at other things. Also pay attention to the size-thread for the spindle, makes a difference when it comes to available accessories. If you can afford one the Jet or Delta are much better. These are also not really that expensive compared to the higher end lathes.


----------



## arjudy (Jun 5, 2011)

Get the Jet. You will not regret it.


----------



## U-Turn (Jun 5, 2011)

+1 for 1014vs - when you buy the best you only cry once!!!


----------



## EricJS (Jun 5, 2011)

I started with a $350 budget for a mini-lathe and ended up saving for a Delta 46-460. And I'm VERY glad I did.

The Jet is a great little lathe as well.

Just remember: The lathe will be the least expensive of your lathe tools.  :biggrin:


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 6, 2011)

We have a few Jet 1014s.  They are nice little lathes.  For the OP's requirements, I would choose the HF 34706, however.  It's currently on sale for $249.99.


----------



## ericd (Jun 6, 2011)

*Decided*

Jet 1220. 

Brought it home today. Took a picture but can't figure out how to post it. 

Thanks for all of your input.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 6, 2011)

Bought a Jet 1014 5-speed, replaced it a few years later with the Delta 46-460. The Delta is a level of magnitude better. Wish I would have had enough money (and it had been invented) to have bought it in the first place.


----------



## beck3906 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've have both a 1014 and 1220, both vs.  I like the 1220 because it easily holds the Beall buffing system where the 1014 is really tight holding it.


----------



## LeeR (Jun 6, 2011)

If I had to do it over again, I'd probably get the Delta with VS, but when I was ready to buy, it was not on sale. I bought the Rikon 70-100 for $260 on sale. Great little lathe, but its a belt changer. I've added the bed extension, which is a great addition for any mini lathe. I'm not into spindles, but turned a tool handle that was chucked in a scroll chuck, and no room left to drill a hole in the other end using my Jacobs chuck!  Lots of room for long items now.  I've held off adding the VS kit, and may do so, but heard there is not as much torque with this mod.

For an entry level lathe, I'm very happy with the Rikon, and I think you'd be happy with the Jet ... but life is too short to buy a Harbor Freight power tool.  :wink:


----------



## pinelumber (Jun 6, 2011)

*lathe*

HF 34706 is the same lathe as a Jet 1236  for a Whole lot less I have the HF and have used it extensively for well over a year.  No problems I would bye another in a heart beat.  



Dennis 
Pine lumber :bananen_smilies104::RockOn:


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, I have a Jet 1014 vs and a Rikon and I have to say that I prefer the Rikon.  It is heavier with good alignment.  Changing the belt is so easy that I can do it in a few seconds and I can turn 10" pieces with no difficulty.


----------



## clapiana (Jun 7, 2011)

jet makes quality products...the lathe is a good choice but if you keep turning you are likely to outgrow it.  if you get a good batch at HF that might be worth a shot but again you will outgrow that lathe too.

i do not like to spend money twice so i got a delta 46-450 (no vs but belts are easy to change in 10sec)  i got mine for $450 or so at rockler on sale.
it is a very heavy piece of cast iron that spins chunks of logs with ease not to mention pens.  it is a very nice lathe worthy of waiting a little bit to save up some more $$$.  this delta will grow with you in that you can easily add bed length if needed.  the next jump up would be a lathe in the $2k range.


----------



## pensbydesign (Jun 7, 2011)

jet 1014 would be a better choice my first choice would be the delta 460 i have booth and the delta is my favorite.


----------



## Lincoln Street (Jun 12, 2011)

Sold my Harbor Freight yesterday. I am in a similar situation after some consideration I am leaning toward the Turncrafter. Maybe not the best but does have some things I like as well as the price. Does or has anyone have any good or bad comments on it?


----------



## rogerwaskow (Jun 14, 2011)

I bought my first mini lathe for $600 Aussie. That is cheap in our standards as the Jet is imported and our local made Vicmark is $2400.00 which made the decision easy for me. This was over a year ago. I was after the veriable speed control as I could not see myself changing belts from turning to sanding then back to turning etc etc. Not that I am lazy but a man needs high tech stuff too. Very recently I sold some rifles as my shooting days are over and was able to afford the Vicmark. Yes the difference is there but a lot of my friends have the Jet. I work a lot on them at the club. They are great and for my 2 cents worth go for the Jet EVS (Electronic speed selector) Beats changing belts. Hope this helps mate


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 14, 2011)

Eric - I think you made a very good choice.  My Father-in-Law bought the 1220vs earlier this year and I am impressed with it.  Enjoy it and be sure to post some of your work.


----------

